# Kostenloses eBook zum Thema Street Photography



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Juli 2011)

Bekanntermaßen tummeln sich hier ja auch einige gute und ambitionierte Fotografen herum; jedenfalls lassen das die Ergebnisse aus unserem Fotografie-Showcase vermuten.

Für all jene und natürlich alle anderen gibt es heute ein Fundstück, der den eigenen Horizont sicher erweitern dürfte. Thomas Leuthard – seines Zeichens Street Photographer – hat ein eBook zum Thema veröffentlicht und stellt es jedem kostenfrei zur Verfügung. Es trägt den klangvollen Namen "Going Candid – An unorthodox approach to Street Photography" und ist ab sofort auf seiner Webseite abrufbar.






> A book about street photography in the digital age. Forget what you know about
> street photography and read how Thomas Leuthard (85mm) explores the street with his camera. Find useful tips and tricks on how to approach people, getting closer to them and get the best out of you street experience. His workflow starts without a camera and ends in the galeries of this World. It's not about the decisive moment or how you setup your camera. It's more about the approach of getting a successful street photographer who will build a successful community around the World.
> It's all about sharing and socializing. You will be taken to a journey through the big cities of this World looking into the eyes of strangers. Candid is the key word and you will not be disappointed. Stay tuned for an exclusive book which will change your life as a street photographer...


----------



## chmee (27. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Fund.


----------



## smileyml (27. Juli 2011)

Inhaltlich scheint es gut zu sein, aber die Gestaltung des Buches lässt leider noch etwas Raum nach oben - schade.


----------

